# Seattle King Street and Anaheim Questions



## Pacific Visitor (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

First time user of Amtrak with a couple of basic questions. Any help / advice welcomed.


We're taking the evening service - the Cascades - from Vancouver to Seattle, which gets into King Street station 10:00PM / 22:00. We'll need a taxi to get us to our fairly central hotel in Seattle. Is there a rank / queue of taxis available at that time of the evening? Or will we have to prebook something?
Same question but for arriving at Anaheim, at around 4:55PM / 16:55 on the Pacific Surfliner. Will there be taxis available for a ride to a hotel near Disneyland, or should we prebook / pre-arrange something?
Thank you, in advance, for your help.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 10, 2015)

Pacific Visitor said:


> We're taking the evening service - the Cascades - from Vancouver to Seattle, which gets into King Street station 10:00PM / 22:00. We'll need a taxi to get us to our fairly central hotel in Seattle. Is there a rank / queue of taxis available at that time of the evening? Or will we have to prebook something?


Yes, there will be taxis at King Street Station, but on the very remote chance that there aren't any, you can call Yellow Cab Seattle at (206) 622-6500 and they'll send some within a minute or two. I'll let others reply about Anaheim.


----------



## BCL (Aug 10, 2015)

Not sure if taxis will be waiting, but I suspect it won't take long before one shows up. The Google Maps satellite image of the station shows one taxi. When I was there about a month ago, there were several lined up, but it was in the morning before the Coast Starlight.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/King+Street+Station/@47.5983075,-122.3305238,54m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x54906abb4517f8cb:0xd72e17e31ed85966

I'd be surprised if there weren't taxis waiting at the Anaheim station. However, if you don't feel like paying for a taxi, there's OCTA route 50 and 430 buses. The Anaheim station is also known as ARCTIC (Anaheim Regional Transportation Intermodal Center). The schedule for 430 may not be very convenient due to limited operating hours, although it does stop right at Disneyland. The 50 operates an all day schedule.

http://www.octa.net/ebusbook/RoutePDFNew/route430.pdf

http://www.octa.net/ebusbook/RoutePDFNew/route050.pdf

Then there's the private Anaheim Regional Transportation shuttles. Line 15 seems to be what you need. You could pay on board or get a day pass ahead of time.

http://rideart.org/routes-and-schedules/artic-sports-complex-line/#stop-table


----------



## seat38a (Aug 10, 2015)

In May when we took CS to Seattle, the cab driver charged us a "Special Rate" for the station to our downtown hotel. After the first experience, we took Uber and we payed 1/4 of the taxi fare. Its up to you who you want to take but just a head up on the "Special Rates."


----------



## BCL (Aug 10, 2015)

seat38a said:


> In May when we took CS to Seattle, the cab driver charged us a "Special Rate" for the station to our downtown hotel. After the first experience, we took Uber and we payed 1/4 of the taxi fare. Its up to you who you want to take but just a head up on the "Special Rates."


I can't find anything saying that taxi fares are subject to any surcharges. It's supposed to be only calculated using drop/distance/time, although airport trips can be flat rate as indicated by the taxi company.

http://www.seattle.gov/your-rights-as-a-customer/file-a-complaint/taxi-for-hire-and-tnc-complaints/taxi-fares-how-much-does-a-ride-cost


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 10, 2015)

That special rate sounds bogus to me. It may be too late now, but I would followup with the city of Seattle. http://www.seattle.gov/your-rights-as-a-customer/file-a-complaint/taxi-for-hire-and-tnc-complaints


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds like the Taxi Drivers in New Orleans and New York City with their "Special Rates and Routes for Tourists"!

Charlie has a good point, Taxis are regulated by Cities! Report this!

As seat38a said, Uber and Lyft are spreading like wildfire, and give the Taxi Monopolies some much needed competition!


----------



## BCL (Aug 10, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Charlie has a good point, Taxis are regulated by Cities! Report this


Not always. Some are regulated by counties or regional authorities, which would allow them to pick up at more locations. Nevada taxis are regulated by a state taxi authority.


----------



## Pacific Visitor (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

Original poster here - thanks so much for your comments and answers. Very helpful.


----------

